# Karate Chops



## speedbag (Jan 5, 2005)

There was a little guy sitting at a bar drinking a beer. A while later a huge guy walked into the bar and he went up to the little guy and karate chopped him in the back. 

The little guy fell off his bar stool and when he got up the big guy said, ''That was a karate chop from Korea.''
The big guy went to the restroom and the little guy ordered himself another beer. 

About 20 minutes later the big guy came back and karate choped the little guy in the back again.

The little guy got up and dusted himself off and the big guy told him,''That was a karate chop from China.''
The little guy got up and decided he wasn't going to take any more of this, so he left the bar. 

About an hour later the little guy comes back to the bar and he hits the big guy in the back. The big guy is knocked out cold and he's on the floor. 




The little guy tells the bartender , ''Tell him that was a crowbar from Sears!''


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

lol i've heard that with canadian tire instead of sears but i guess thats a canadian thing


----------

